# IRAQ | Projects & Construction



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*BAGHDAD | Projects & Construction*

Baghdad Hotel | 30 f l | 105 M | U/C

about project : Baghdad Mall ( 4 fl ) + Baghdad Hotel ( 30 fl)+ offices ( 7 fl)


















































































Construction :


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Baghdad investment resort | U/C




























Construction :


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Jadriya Shopping Mall and Spinney's supermarket | U/C


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Al Quwa Jawiya Hospital | 400 Bed Military General Hospital | T/O



















Construction :


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*KARBALA | Project & Construction*

KARBALA HOTEL | 14 fl | T/O


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

nice ^^


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*BASRA | Projects & Construction*

Basra Times Square | 18 fl + 16 fl | U/C

Office Tower + Hotel Tower + Mall























































Construction :


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^
very nice hotel


about Karbala














> Karbala (Arabic: كربلاء‎; BGN: Al-Karbalā’; also referred to as Karbalā' al-Muqaddasah) is a city in Iraq, located about 100 km (62 mi) southwest of Baghdad. Karbala is the capital of Karbala Governorate, and has an estimated population of 572,300 people (2003).
> 
> The city, best known as the location of the Battle of Karbala (680), is amongst the holiest cities for Shia Muslims after Mecca and Medina. It is home to the Imam Hussein Shrine. Karbala is famous as the site of the martyrdom of Hussein ibn Ali (Imam Hussein), and commemorations are held by millions of Shias annually to remember it. Karbala is considered sacred by all Shias
> 
> wikipedia


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^
agree
Baghdad awesome


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^
wow what a great towers


about basra






















> Basra (Arabic: البصرة‎; BGN: Al Baṣrah) is the capital of Basra Governorate, in southern Iraq near Kuwait and Iran. It had an estimated population of 952,441 as of 2007, and 2,009,767 as of 2012. Basra is also Iraq's main port, although it does not have deep water access, which is handled at the port of Umm Qasr.
> 
> The city is part of the historic location of Sumer, the home of Sinbad the Sailor, and a proposed location of the Garden of Eden. It played an important role in early Islamic history and was built in 636 CE or 14 AH. It is Iraq's second largest and most populous city after Baghdad. Basra is consistently one of the hottest cities on the planet, with summer temperatures regularly at least 45 degrees celsius.
> 
> wikipedia


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

^^ jiahh kang endar 

basra look like promising city,... with some unique design underconstucting building on the go,... congratulations 4 this thread,... go iraq kay:


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

wow,... nice project with great name... its remind me of imam husain,.. kay:


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

I love how baghdad on the move to rebuild the city,... congratulation


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*ERBIL | Project & Construction*

ERBIL :
Erbil (Hewlêr in Roman-alphabet Kurdish) (also written Arbil, or Irbil) (Akkadian: Arba-ilu; Arabic: اربيل‎ Arbīl; Kurdish: ھەولێر Hewlêr; Sumerian: Urbilum; Syriac-Aramaic: ܐܪܒܝܠ Arbaelo) is, with a population of approximately 1.3 million (2009), the fourth largest city in Iraq after Baghdad, Basra and Mosul. It is located 80 kilometres (50 miles) east of Mosul, and is the capital of Iraqi Kurdistan.
Urban life at Erbil can be dated back to at least 6000 BC, and it is one of the oldest continuously inhabited cities in the world. At the heart of the city is the ancient Citadel of Arbil. The Hurrians were the first to establish Urbilum and expand their rule to the rest of northern Mesopotamia. The city has since been under the rule of many regional powers, including the Assyrians, the Babylonians, Kurds under the rules of Persians, the Greeks, the Arabs, and the Seljuk and Ottoman Turks. Erbil's archaeological museum houses a large collection of pre-Islamic artifacts, and is a center for archaeological projects in the area.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Mazi Towers |15-18 floor| U/C
Mazi Towers

The Mazi Tower consider one of the largest project for Al-Amin establishment; its residential and service project located in center of Erbil city in new region between the two villages; English and Italian village. The area that designated for this project is (9198 m²) which includes two towers each one occupies area of (650 m²). one of the tower consists of 18 stories and the second one of 15 stories which each one of them build over 4 story building consists of basement (garage) and second story is markets for cabins and furniture and the third story is restaurant and cafeteria; the fourth story is designated for services called (SPA) which include fitness center with swimming pool build in advanced modern style. 














































Construction :


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Al-Rawdatain Residences | 14 fl | U/C

The Range Hotel, Karbala

In January 2010, Dewan was appointed as lead architects and consultants to another major new hotel development in Karbala.
The Range Hotel will feature a 14-storey hotel apartment complex, comprised of studio and one and two-bedroom units. The Development, with a total area in excess of 72,000 square metres, will include more than 650 apartment units and facilities, and will offer a serene and secure setting with 24-hour security in and around the development.
It is ideally located in the heart of the Holy City of Karbala, less than 1 kilometre away from the shrines most frequented by religious visitors.



















Construction :


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

PoetraDaerah said:


> wow,... nice project with great name... its remind me of imam husain,.. kay:


+1


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow! lot of nice projects, keep posting


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow, I like a lot the Basra Times Square, is a great project


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Very Nice


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

PoetraDaerah said:


> I love how baghdad on the move to rebuild the city,... congratulation


agree with you,
Thanks a lot bro.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> Very Nice


Thanks bro.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

el palmesano said:


> wow! lot of nice projects, keep posting


ok, I will posting more project ,Thanks bro.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

tita01 said:


> nice ^^


Thanks a lot bro.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

endar said:


> ^^
> agree
> Baghdad awesome


Thank you so much bro.


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

*Qithara tower 19 floors - approved*































*Mansoor Mall  *














































*



General secretariat for council of ministers :approved*























*sinbad land theme park*





















*Shams Rotana hotel*













































































Central Bank of Iraq: design by Zaha Hadid - approved[/B]


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

PoetraDaerah said:


> ^^ jiahh kang endar
> 
> basra look like promising city,... with some unique design underconstucting building on the go,... congratulations 4 this thread,... go iraq kay:


Thanks bro.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

el palmesano said:


> wow, I like a lot the Basra Times Square, is a great project


Thanks Bro.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Basra Paradise Hotel | 10 fl | U/C





































Construction :


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Housing Complex For Parliament Council | 17 fl + 6 fl | APPROVED


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Al-sadr city Stadium | 30,000 capacity | U/C














































First Work :


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Gulan Towers | U/C










Construction :


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Erbil Kempinski Hotel | 28Floor | U/C














































First Work :


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Karbala Mall | U/C

Construction :


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Ibn Sina Teaching Hospital| 600 bed U/C










Firdt Work :


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

5 Star Hotel + Office Tower | 2 ×19 fl | APPROVED

"Five Star Hotel and Office Towers" project will be developed on a 10.870m2 plot, located at a highly prestigious central part of Baghdad. The project consists of a five star hotel with 360 rooms and an office tower with 12.450m2 GLA, and with a 1.500m2 Multi Purpose Hall
There will be 360 rooms iof which 60 rooms are suit rooms. The standard rooms are designed for the management of international hotel brands and they fulfill the requirements in terms of international standards. All the rooms have panoramic view of the city. The solar control of the glass facades is obtained by eaves that can be used as the part of the design in the southern facade. The hotel is equipped with the latest technological HVAC equipment
In addition to the above ground facilities there will be 5.000m2 basement including 125 carpark to serve both offices and the hotel
The office tower has 860m2 leasable area within the 1.170m2 floor area for each floor. The solar control is achieved by the eaves and the orientation of the building in north and south axes. There are smoking gardens on every two floors that are used also as a social interaction spaces. The office floor plan can easily be divided into four, so the floor plan gives the flexibility for different tenants to be participated


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Erbil Kempinski Hotel has an amazing design


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Qithara tower seems great


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!!!! amazing!!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

seems realy nice


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!! lot of construction!


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks a lot guys


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Basra Sports City | U/C


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

SUN BASRA HOTEL | T/O


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Shatt Al Arab Hotel | U/C


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Zeenat AL Hayat Private Hospital | 12 fl | U/C










Construction :


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks a lot el palmesano


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Alteeba Hotel | COMPLETE


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Ibn Sina Teaching Hospital | 600 bed | U/C


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Ibn Sina Teaching Hospital | 600 bed | U/C


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

BAGHDAD | Mutanabbi Library

Main idea of ​​the project by analyzing the career mode for the library, as expressed form of an open book idea illustrations on how to configure the idea design of the project and the distribution of the entrances, which represents the main entrance of the library as well as what he gives in Figure welcoming users prominent him consecutive pages representing page content knowledge in the book , was baptized design pattern this page symbols and cuneiform, which was characterized by the Sumerian civilization cradle of civilizations in the world as the first language in history, referring to the depth of Iraq's history and pioneering role in the dissemination of knowledge and science, and to give a new language to express architectural form has been carved these writings The symbols on the sheet metal (Steel Sheets) and behind a glass facade to give the recipe movement of the interface through eyeliner and misguidance to sunlight in the daytime and show mediated luminescent interior at night time, and thus operating as a screen animated symbols and writings in ممازجة between Matiehh modern technologies available and utilize them in express their historical legacy. For reasons to cause the type of balance and continuity between the parts of the project on the one hand and the need to emphasize the idea of ​​design interface was carved Supreme theater writings and symbols as an extension of optical and continue with the paper at the entrance to the library.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Children's City Cultural | U/C

Location : Zawraa Park.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

BAGHDAD | Youth forum in the Green Zone


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Baghdad Shopping Center

Shopping Center 
2012 Baghdad 

Baghdad Shopping Center has supermarket, shops, entertainment area, foodcourt, offices and VIP restourants.Construction area is 20000 sqm.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*BAGHDAD | Al-sadr city Stadium | 30,000 capacity | U/C*










Construction :


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!! beautiful stadium!


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

el palmesano said:


> wow!! beautiful stadium!


Thanks a lot for your lovely comment as usual .


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

BAGHDAD | Commercial Center | 7 fl | T/O


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Great to see the city of Baghdad is now rebuilding in quite fast pace kay:


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Al-Nakheel city










Basra is preparing to build the city of palm trees overlooking the North Arabian Gulf



31/12/2012 20:26

Plans to open port with Saudi Arabia to revive the desert regions of the two countries
Basra - Saad Al-Sammak
looking Basra in its plan for 2013 opening port new border with Saudi Arabia for the development of the national economy and the revival of the desert areas in both countries, while the governor announced near the announcement of the construction of Palm City residential overlooking the North Arabian Gulf, referring to the assignment 2400 project implementation during the last term.
The governor of Basra behind Abdul Samad's "Center Brief for the Iraqi Media Network": The local government plans to open a port border official with Saudi Arabia in the area عوجة subcontractors (the far north west of Basra ) in 2013, indicating that the official bodies started to move in this issue according to the guidelines of the Iraqi state.
and while stressing the need to find a new port to develop and closer economic ties with Saudi Arabia in response to imposed changes and economic activities in Basra, which is witnessing significant growth investments and recorded a rise in the annual income of a citizen, explained that the plan of local government include the establishment of cities border for the development of the local economy and raise the standard of living of citizens in these desert areas.
predicted behind that received projects open the port and the development of desert areas in response to the neighboring countries, indicating that the rate of movement of cargo, goods and people between the countries Neighbourhood jumped by 50 percent compared with 2003.
Separately, governor announced that preliminary data confirmed the presence of a shortage of housing units up to about 200 thousand residential units, calling investment companies to compete for construction of 100 thousand housing units in the project "Palm City" on an area 10.000 acres square extended to bodies of water north of the Arabian Gulf.
scheduled announcement of the establishment of this project officially in early 2013.
Moreover, said Abdul Samad said the province referred the 2400 projects for implementation during the last term, including projects Stratjah to rebuild base SOA and investment in the province .
and explained that these projects face the problem of bureaucratic management which stand without implemented in exact timing despite its costs prohibitive, pointing out that the amount of money within the budget of petrodollars provided possibility because taking these projects the way for implementation on a large scale.
attributed the conservative deterioration fact the service to bureaucratic procedures for ministries which oversees the certification and exchange allocations for regional development and Takreha for dates for a period exceeding time programs and contracts with companies implementing, adding that the delay is not due to misconduct contractors and the rest of implementing, but not to coordinate ministries with local governments and opposes plans with instructions and central controls.
pointed to importance of addressing restrict projects provinces instructions contrary to Guanyin new by working to abolish the Laws old driver Example Hospital project shops for implementation since the year 2011 late yet for failure to obtain approvals from Baghdad, as well as delay the project streams city kiss worth $ 288 million.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ wow!!

have you more renders??


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Hopefully, city becomes more stable in future


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*NAJAF | Project & Construction*

Hotel near the wlayeh | U/C


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

(el monhadar) | five star hotel | U/C


----------



## alshawi1234 (Jun 4, 2011)

Basrah modern city housing project










Construction









Basrah sport city



























Minaa stadium


















Basrah paradise hotel


















Bridges, dozens of bridges being built, here's a few


----------



## alshawi1234 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hospitals

400 bed public hospital



















200 bed hospital (right one)









100 bed Hartha hospital U/C, 









Zubayr hospital U/C









100 bed Shatt al Arab hospital (right, final render yet to be published)








+ Dozens of smaller health projects

Al-Lami Mall (U/C)


















1416 RESIDENCES


















Al-Andalusia Residential, 778 units, divided into 446 villas and 332 apartments
Low quality renders



























400 bed hospital Approved










Basrah governate 13F U/C


----------



## alshawi1234 (Jun 4, 2011)

Municipility building Approved


----------



## alshawi1234 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mirbad hotel and mall Approved


----------



## alshawi1234 (Jun 4, 2011)

el palmesano said:


> ^^ wow!!
> 
> have you more renders??


not complete yet, 



> The design phase, as well as the scheduling and prioritizing of the project's construction phases, is expected to be finalised by December 2013; one year from the date of commencement as committed to the Governorate.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

lot of new projects, great!


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Muhsen Hotel


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Gulf Tower Hotel


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561838


Renovation works still ongoing, but very very slowly .


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing projects!


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

BAGHDAD | Karrada ( Mall & 5 Stars Hotel )| 4 fl - 10 fl | U/C

The Hotel consist of 10 floors .
The Mall consist of 4 floors .


22.8.2013















































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Baghdad



The Iraqi-German Hospital | U/C











































































































































Jadriya Tower | 22 fl | U/C





































































































​





Erbil


Emaar Towers | APPROVED




Another project by Emaar

Twin Towers in Gulan St ...Near Park Sami...Opposite Dream City

Mixed-Use Towers ....Construction will start this year




































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Basra



Basra Investment Commission HQ | 10 fl | 56 m | U/C








Design Group has been appointed for the design of one of the most iconic landmarks in the major city of Basrah south of Iraq. The 15-floor building is intended to host the headquarter offices of Basrah Investment Commission and its 400 employees. The mission was to design a building that communicates the vision and objectives of the client, and expresses the rich heritage of basrah and Iraq in a very contemporary architectural language. As a gateway for investment and reconstruction efforts in post-war Iraq, the building communicates strength, openness, deep roots, futuristic outlook in one of the most significant landmarks defining Basrah’s skyline.


:cheers::cheers:



















































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

SULAIMANIYA


Kurd Towers











Mixed-Use Towers : Residential & Commercial 
Iraq , Sulaimaniya ,Salim Street near the North Bank Building .
Status : Proposal












​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

there are very nice projects


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

ERBIL | Downtown Erbil by EMAAR | U/C


https://www.facebook.com/Emaar.Iraq


















​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

DUHOK | Rixos Hotel | 20 fl | T/O



















​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Baghdad Rayhan Hotel ( 30 fl ) 105m + Baghdad Mall





























































Baghdad Rayhan Hotel


12.10.2013












































































































































:cheers::cheers:































































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Maysan , South Iraq

Rixos Hotel



:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:








































​


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

What's going on with Erbil's Citadel? Are there any plans to rejuvenate it?


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Karbala , South Iraq


Karbala Rayhan Hotel by Rotana 

Opening Date : Next week


By : Mohammad Alwazni































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/IRAQ.PROJECTS1


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/IRAQ.PROJECTS1


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Taji Stadium in Baghdad | U/C

https://www.facebook.com/IRAQ.PROJECTS1


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*

Baghdad Arena

8.12.2013
*










https://www.facebook.com/IRAQ.PROJECTS1


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Nakheel Mall in Baghdad










https://www.facebook.com/IRAQ.PROJECTS1


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*








Mega Mall in Baghdad

https://www.facebook.com/IRAQ.PROJECTS1












*


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*

Maysan Pearl Project

https://www.facebook.com/IRAQ.PROJECTS1











*


----------

